# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Metode untuk mengcontrol Growth

## agent23

Suhu2x, numpang tanya inputnya.

Saya pelihara beberapa tosai saat mulai masuk kolam size 25an dan setelah 5 minggu diukur kembali rata2x mereka growth di 8-9cm tetapi saya menemukan bahwa beni terlihat &quot;tertarik&quot;, mungkin karena growth yang terlalu cepat.

Yang menjadi pertanyaan saya? 
- > bagaimana supaya growth ikan tercontrol dan tdk sampai merusak beni. Apakah dengan mungubah komposisi pakan? atau dengan mengurangi volume pakan?

Pakan yang saya digunakan: 50% saki color dan 50% saki growth, terkadang  yang growth saya switch ke Hikari WG. 1-2minggu pertama pernah pakai hikari excel sampai habis 1KG lalu ngk berlanjut dan digantikan dengan Saki Color.

Terima kasih

----------


## prika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwankptb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

> warna mereka memang cenderung terpengaruh oleh pesatnya pertumbuhan, tetapi antara satu dengan yang lain tidak mesti sama.
> Beda bloodline juga bisa beda hasilnya.
> 
> Selama ini saya sudah mencoba berbagai macam jenis pakan, impor maupun lokal, dan saya lihat efek pakan terhadap stretching tidaklah konsisten. *Artinya bahwa saya tidak bisa selalu mendapatkan hasil yang sama untuk perlakuan yang juga sama tetapi pada Koi yang berbeda*. Saya kira kita perlu memperhatikan faktor lain yang mungkin punya andil juga terhadap gejala tersebut.





> Bagaimana dengan hi silk ? Ada 2 produk, *apakah pengaruh stretchingnya minimal* ?



ikut nimbrung ya.......

stretching pada beni adalah sesuatu yang tidak perlu di hindari atau di takuti pada saat ikan sedang grow.......di sinilah kalau menurut saya* faktor ketebalan beni dan soft beni mutlak di perlukan*..........

biasanya stretching pada beni yang tebal dan soft ( elastic ) beni di tandai dengan ada nya warna yang lebih tua ( strong ) di tengah tengah  sisik.....dan di antara sisik ke sisik ada warna orange ( yellowish ) ...*.bukan putih*.......

*contoh " stretching pada beni"* ( bener ngga ya....)....kalau dilihat , ikan ini sudah tidak orangey lagi....hampir ke kuning......tetapi tone color masih cukup rata.....



yang perlu di takutkan adalah beni yang stretching pada beni yang tipis atau beni yang hanya berada di permukaan.......biasa nya terlihat tertarik seperti terpisah warna putih antara sisik ke sisik......

*ini ada contoh dari forum Koi-bito*



kalau untuk memperbaiki strectching beni........biasanya pengurangan jumlah takeran pakan atau pemberian spirulina akan membantu untuk membuat tone color menjadi lebih rata ( even ).......tetapi seperti kata Om Teja......tidak akan sama perubahan nya / tidak bisa di pukul rata pada setiap ikan.........tergantung faktor grow ikan dan tentunya faktor ketebalan beni dari ikan itu sendiri......faktor prosentase jenis pakan kalau menurut saya bukan yang mayoritas.........


kalau kata guru saya....." Quality Must Be There".......
*CMIIW*

ini ada contoh video jaman dulu yang menerangkan hard beni......
mudah mudahan membantu......

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abied

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

milih yang harga nya lebih mahal Om........hi hi hi hi hi  ( becanda Om )......

memang tidak bisa 100 % pasti.....kalau melihat lewat foto.....banyak miss nya, tetapi masih bisa keliatan kok Om......
cuma saya bingung cara menjabarkan nya lewat kalimat......he he he he he

practice make perfect Om......

dari 2 kali postingan Om.......( menurut mata saya )...belum tentu bener.....

http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...Momotaro-Showa

http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?11736-kohaku-ginrin

sudah bisa di bedakan kok Om.....yang showa beni nya sangat jauh di banding kohaku ginrin nya......
yang menurut mata saya lagi ( belum tentu bener )....kohaku ginrin nya mempunyai beni yang tipis dan hanya di permukaan.....CMIIW

----------


## budjayz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budjayz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budjayz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

